# سر الزواج و العهد القديم والجديد



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

سر الزواج و العهد القديم والجديد
 سر الزواج و العهد القديم
 1. سر الزواج Holy Matrimony هو من اول الاسرار التي اسسها الرب الاله منذ بدء الخليقه وهو الذي قام بنفسه باتمام هذا السر عتدما رأي انه "ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره.... فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على ادم فنام فاخذ واحدة من اضلاعه وملاء مكانها لحما وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة واحضرها الى ادم فقال ادم هذه الان عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا" (تكوين 2: 18-22).

 2. لذا فان الزواج هو سر مقدس وهناك الكثير من الشواهد علي عظمة هذا السر فنجد الحكيم سليمان يقول "من يجد زوجة يجد خيرا وينال رضى من الرب" (أمثال 22:18) ويقول ايضا "لانه ان وقع احدهما يقيمه رفيقه وويل لمن هو وحده ان وقع اذ ليس ثان ليقيمه. ايضا ان اضطجع اثنان يكون لهما دفء اما الوحد فكيف يدفأ" (الجامعة 4: 10).

 3. نجد ان سليمان الحكيم هو اكثر الحكماء الذين تكلموا عن عظمة السر وعن مكانة المرأة الفاضلة المتقية الرب الاله ويتكلم باسهاب في الاصحاح الأخير من سفر الامثال ويقول "امراة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللالئ بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الى غنيمة تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل ايام حياتها.... زوجها معروف في الابواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الارض... العز والبهاء لباسها وتضحك على الزمن الاتي تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفي لسانها سنة المعروف تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ولا تاكل خبز الكسل يقوم اولادها ويطوبونها زوجها ايضا فيمدحها بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا اما انت ففقت عليهن جميعا الحسن غش والجمال باطل اما المراة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح اعطوها من ثمر يديها ولتمدحها اعمالها في الابواب" وتكلم كثيرا في سفر الامثال وقال "من يجد زوجة يجد خيرا وينال رضى من الرب" (ام18: 22) وايضا "البيت والثروة ميراث من الاباء اما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب" (ام19: 14) وايضا "المراة الفاضلة تاج لبعلها اما المخزية فكنخر في عظامه" (ام 12: 4).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

 4. وعن الطلاق في العهد القديم يقول الرب يسوع "ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلقوا نساءكم ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا" (متى 3:19) حيث جاء ذكر الطلاق في سفر التثنيه "ذا اخذ رجل امراة وتزوج بها فان لم تجد نعمة في عينيه لانه وجد فيها عيب شيء وكتب لها كتاب طلاق ودفعه الى يدها وأطلقها من بيته ومتى خرجت من بيته ذهبت وصارت لرجل اخر" (سفر التثنية 24: 1و2) وقد خلق الله لادم زوجه واحده التي هي حواء ومن أجل قساوة قلوبهم أذن لهم الرب بالطلاق ولكن فعل الاسرائيليين الشر في عيني الرب اذ كان الرجل منهم يطلق أمراة شبابه بلا سبب من اجل الزواج باخري ففي سفر ملاخي نري كيف ان الرب يكره الطلاق " فقلتم لماذا من اجل ان الرب هو الشاهد بينك وبين امراة شبابك التي انت غدرت بها وهي قرينتك وامراة عهدك افلم يفعل واحد وله بقية الروح ولماذا الواحد طالبا زرع الله فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر احد بامراة شبابه لانه يكره الطلاق قال الرب اله اسرائيل وان يغطي احد الظلم بثوبه قال رب الجنود فاحذروا لروحكم لئلا تغدروا فقلتم لماذا من اجل ان الرب هو الشاهد بينك وبين امراة شبابك التي انت غدرت بها وهي قرينتك وامراة عهدك افلم يفعل واحد وله بقية الروح ولماذا الواحد طالبا زرع الله فاحذروا لروحكم ولا يغدر احد بامراة شبابه لانه يكره الطلاق قال الرب اله اسرائيل وان يغطي احد الظلم بثوبه قال رب الجنود فاحذروا لروحكم لئلا تغدروا" (ملاخي 2: 14).



* سر الزواج و العهد الجديد
 1.  بارك الرب يسوع سر الزواج وقال: "اما قراتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى وقال من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.... ان من طلق امراته الا بسبب الزنا وتزوج باخرى يزني والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني قال له تلاميذه ان كان هكذا امر الرجل مع المراة فلا يوافق ان يتزوج فقال لهم ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين اعطي لهم لانه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون امهاتهم ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس ويوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السماوات من استطاع ان يقبل فليقبل"  (إنجيل متى 19).

 2.  لقد كرم الاباء الرسل سر الزواج أذ قال الرسول بولس في ذلك قائلا" ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس واما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله" (الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 13:4) ووجه الرسل رسائل من اجل ان يكون الزواج مقدس وان يكون السلوك الاسرى لائق لوحدانيه الاسره فالرجل والمراة لن يصبحوا اثنين بل واحد وكل واحد منهم يجب ان يقدم نفسه للاخر عن حب لذا ينصحهم بطرس الرسول قائلا "ايتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى وان كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب بل انسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن.. فانه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات ايضا المتوكلات على الله يزين انفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن كما كانت سارة تطيع ابراهيم داعية اياه سيدها التي صرتن اولادها صانعات خيرا وغير خائفات خوفا البتة كذلكم ايها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الاناء النسائي كالأضعف معطين اياهن كرامة كالوارثات ايضا معكم نعمة الحياة لكي لا تعاق صلواتكم" (رسالة بطرس الأولى 3:5-7).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

 3.  كما ان المحبة هي أم الفضائل وهي المنبع فهي أيضا أساس سر الزواج "ايتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما يليق في الرب ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم ولا تكونوا قساة عليهن" (كولوسي 3: 18) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) ولذا ينصح بولس الرسول النساء "ايها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب لان الرجل هو راس المراة كما ان المسيح ايضا راس الكنيسة وهو مخلص الجسد ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة.... كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم من يحب امراته يحب نفسه فانه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة0 لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة واما انتم الأفراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه واما المراة فلتهب رجلها" (افسس 5: 22-33).

4.  وعن سمو الرهبنة واختلافه مع سر الزواج المقدس قال بولس الرسول البتول "فحسن للرجل ان لا يمس امراة ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد امراته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها ليوف الرجل المراة حقها الواجب وكذلك المراة ايضا الرجل ليس للمراة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل وكذلك الرجل ايضا ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمراة لا يسلب احدكم الاخر الا ان يكون على موافقة الى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة ثم تجتمعوا ايضا معا لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم ولكن اقول هذا على سبيل الاذن لا على سبيل الامر لاني اريد ان يكون جميع الناس كما انا لكن كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله الواحد هكذا والاخر هكذا ولكن اقول لغير المتزوجين وللارامل انه حسن لهم اذا لبثوا كما انا ولكن ان لم يضبطوا انفسهم فليتزوجوا لان التزوج اصلح من التحرق واما المتزوجون فاوصيهم لا انا بل الرب ان لا تفارق المراة رجلها وان فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة او لتصالح رجلها ولا يترك الرجل امراته واما الباقون فاقول لهم انا لا الرب ان كان اخ له امراة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها" (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 7: 1-10) وهذا يتطابق معا اقوال الرب يسوع بانه "يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون امهاتهم ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس ويوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السماوات" ومع قوله "من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني" (متى 10: 37) وقال ايضا "تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك (أنجيل لوقا 10: 27).

 .  وعن كيفيه الاختيار بين سر الزواج والبتوليه في المسيح يقول بولس الرسول "واما العذارى فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهن ولكنني اعطي رايا كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا فاظن ان هذا حسن لسبب الضيق الحاضر انه حسن للانسان ان يكون هكذا انت مرتبط بامراة فلا تطلب الانفصال انت منفصل عن امراة فلا تطلب امراة لكنك وان تزوجت لم تخطئ وان تزوجت العذراء لم تخطئ ولكن مثل هؤلاء يكون لهم ضيق في الجسد واما انا فاني اشفق عليكم فاقول هذا ايها الاخوة الوقت منذ الان مقصر لكي يكون الذين لهم نساء كان ليس لهم والذين يبكون كانهم لا يبكون والذين يفرحون كانهم لا يفرحون والذين يشترون كانهم لا يملكون والذين يستعملون هذا العالم كانهم لا يستعملونه لان هيئة هذا العالم تزول فاريد ان تكونوا بلا هم غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يرضي الرب واما المتزوج فيهتم في ما للعالم كيف يرضي امراته ان بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقا غير المتزوجة تهتم في ما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسدا وروحا واما المتزوجة فتهتم في ما للعالم كيف ترضي رجلها هذا اقوله لخيركم ليس لكي القي عليكم وهقا بل لاجل اللياقة والمثابرة للرب من دون ارتباك ولكن ان كان احد يظن انه يعمل بدون لياقة نحو عذرائه اذا تجاوزت الوقت وهكذا لزم ان يصير فليفعل ما يريد انه لا يخطئ فليتزوجا واما من اقام راسخا في قلبه وليس له اضطرار بل له سلطان على ارادته وقد عزم على هذا في قلبه ان يحفظ عذراءه فحسنا يفعل اذا من زوج فحسنا يفعل ومن لا يزوج يفعل احسن المراة مرتبطة بالناموس ما دام رجلها حيا ولكن ان مات رجلها فهي حرة لكي تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط ولكنها اكثر غبطة ان لبثت هكذا بحسب رايي واظن اني انا ايضا عندي روح الله " (1كو7: 25 ). ان البتولية مع الفضيلة اجمل فان معها ذكرا خالدا لانها تبقى معلومة عند الله والناس (سفر الحكمة 4: 1) وعن قيمه ترك العالم كله من اجل الرب "الحق اقول لكم ليس احد ترك بيتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امراة او اولادا او حقولا لاجلي ولاجل الانجيل الا وياخذ مئة ضعف الان في هذا الزمان بيوتا واخوة واخوات وامهات واولادا وحقولا مع اضطهادات وفي الدهر الاتي الحياة الابدية ولكن كثيرون اولون يكونون اخرين والاخرون اولين" (إنجيل مرقس 10:29) وفي موضع اخر يقول الرب يسوع "وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امراة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي ياخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية" (مت19:29).

منقول​


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا على الموضوع المتكامل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جدا لمرورك وذوقك  يسوع معاكى أختنا الفاضله​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمت بود​


----------

